# Призвуки клавиш



## lubovk (3 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте. С чем может быть связано щелканье нескольких клавиш? На видео слышно https://youtu.be/i6MdnqgRWI4
Буду благодарна за ответы.


----------



## voldemar-60 (3 Ноя 2016)

lubovk писал:


> Здравствуйте. С чем может быть связано щелканье нескольких клавиш? На видео слышно https://youtu.be/i6MdnqgRWI4
> Буду благодарна за ответы.


   Стук клапанов об решетку.


----------



## lubovk (3 Ноя 2016)

voldemar-60/ писал:


> lubovk писал:Здравствуйте. С чем может быть связано щелканье нескольких клавиш? На видео слышно https://youtu.be/i6MdnqgRWI4
> Буду благодарна за ответы.   Стук клапанов об решетку.


Стук клапанов я слышу, а здесь призвук какой то на 4 клавишах.


----------



## dugalex (3 Ноя 2016)

lubovk/ писал:


> Здравствуйте. С чем может быть связано щелканье нескольких клавиш? На видео слышно https://youtu.be/i6MdnqgRWI4
> Буду благодарна за ответы.


Если снять крышку правой клавиатуры, то можно и точно установить, что позвякивает при нажатии клавиш в данном конкретном случае. Для Вельтмейстеров  с их резиновыми повесами-демпферами клапанов на алюминиевых рычагах, такие звуки очень редкое явление и могут проявляться для клавиш, подвешенных на обратных рычагах. Но и в этом случае может зазвучать "тарелками" только если был неграмотный ремонт с погибом рычагов, когда они задевают друг за друга. Для Хорьхов с их тонкими прокладками на клапанах, могут так звучать стуками и сами клапана, если задевают друг за друга и за рычаги. Тут ещё причиной появления "тарелочек" могло послужить бездумное вмешательство в работу механики, например когда силой выгнули рычаги вытаскивая клавиши на более высокий стационарный уровень установки. Даже не открывая крышки, такой "фокус" возможен, но после клапана получают более высокий ход и места под рычагами и крышкой может уже и не хватать для полного хода. Клапана могут стучать об рычаги и даже внутреннюю сторону крышки. Нужно открывать крышку и возвращать рычагам прежнее положение. В более сложных случаях придется обратиться к мастерам.


----------



## lubovk (3 Ноя 2016)

Щёлкают 4 клавиши при минимальном прикосновении, ремонтов никаких не было, только из магазина приехала. В магазине не заметила. Может это люфт какой нибудь?


----------



## lubovk (3 Ноя 2016)

Вот ещё раз видео записала. Я еле нажимаю клавиши https://youtu.be/Uj8dSTP-wMQ


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2016)

Не похоже на удар клапана об ажурку... Скорее что-то с пружинами

P.S. Это перекликается с темой про выбор нового Вельта и еще раз подтверждает мои слова про качество новых китайских немцев...


----------



## glory (3 Ноя 2016)

Вообще, у подобного рода дефектов крайне сложно найти причину... Разряд "сверчков"... Надо детально смотреть полностью рычаг, его крепление, не касается ли соседних...
Можно действовать путем исключения и экспериментов. Например, снять крышку - стук исчез, значит причина где-то близко.
По звуку (особенно со смартфона) сложно определить, но, учитывая что ход клавиши небольшой, можно сосредоточиться на проверке таких узлов:
- касание соседних клапанов
- касание торца крышки
- проверить ось, осевой узел
- склейка самой клавиши
- касание регистровой машинки (врядли..)
Скорее всего, по звуку, это все-таки клапана...


----------



## dugalex (3 Ноя 2016)

lubovk НОВЫЙ и на ГАРАНТИИ, то самостоятельное "лечение" противопоказано. Нужно все вопросы адресовать продавцу, а он обязан напрячь производителя и всё за их счет.


----------



## lubovk (3 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо за ваши ответы и версии.


----------



## lubovk (3 Ноя 2016)

Кстати, при плавном нажатии щелчков нет...


----------

